# Trainer in Central NJ



## seanco (May 13, 2011)

I am trying to find a good trainer in the Central NJ area, preferably Monmouth or Ocean county; but im willing to travel a bit for a good trainer. I have found tons of trainers, but I am really looking for people with some feedback on them, as I have heard many horror stories.

I want to start out with some general obedience training and what not. Hopefully move into something like agility at a later point, but havent decided exactly what yet.

Thanks,
Sean


----------

